# Montgomery Ward find



## Upchuck79 (Apr 26, 2021)

Picked this out of a litter of bikes headed to a local landfill. Cleaned it up and the tires hold air. Not planning to do anything but ride this guy.


----------



## ebasnett (Jun 2, 2021)

Sweet! I dig it. It looks to be in good shape. Grease up the bearings and ride it. I don’t recognize it as something else- not a Schwinn or a Murray. Huffy maybe? Montgomery Ward is still around as an online retailer, but this is from the good old days of department stores.


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 12, 2021)

Nice save enjoy it !!!!!!


----------



## bloo (Aug 13, 2021)

Sure looks like Huffy to me. The numbers would tell. Look on the headtube, and on the left rear dropout, and post pics of the stampings if you want to know. If it's Huffy the year it was made will become clear, and if newer than 73 or so (probably), then maybe also the day made, which Huffy plant, and the model number.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 14, 2021)

Definitely Huffy built, technically classed as a "lightweight".


----------

